# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  smeđi iscjedak četiri tjedna nakon poroda

## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice ! 

     Rodila sam prije četiri tjedna ( carski rez )  i još uvijek ima smeđkasti iscjedak .  Zaniam me da li je to normalno ili bi trebala potražiti pomoć mog ginekologa . Dali to ima veze sa dojenjem i sa naporima s obzirom da sam gotovo cijeli dan na nogama ( briga za malenog , kuća itd. ) 
Molim za pomoć i savijet .
                                 Svima šaljem velike puse.  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


   Mamino zlato Jan-Renato došao 20.08 .2007 .  u 11:23

----------


## @n@

Još se čistiš, samo polako. 
Čestitam na bebici!  :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

meni je potpuno stalo nakon 40 dana!od 25 mi je bilo po malo malo....
nekome traje i duže!

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !


       Puno vam hvala na savijetu , već sam pomislila da je to nešto 
   opasnije ili da je uzrok fizićki napor . 

    Šaljem vam velike puse .   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## disa

Ja sam rodila kad i ti  :Smile:  isto imam iscjedak jos uvijek ali me danas jako boli stomak,kao kod normalne menge ali malo jace,inace mi nije menga bolna nikad bila puno tako da mi je sad ovo bas jaka bol.Isto sam rodila na carski i do sad je bilo sve super,ali danas boli i imam jaci iscjedak nego inace i malo krvi vidim :/ jel boli vas stomak kao mene???Inace i ja sam stalno u pokretu a beba mi vec ima 6 kila pa ne znam jel to od nosanja?Jel ima neko da je imao ovaj problem?

----------


## rvukovi2

Može biti i od tertne bebe koju nosiš.
Meni su npr. taman počele žućkaste lohije kad je A. prilično otežao, i krvarenje mi je bilo opet počelo (roze, baš svježa krv, ali ne nešto bolno).
Tako mi je bilo svako malo, punih 6 tjedana kad je potpuno prestalo.
TAko da je to u principu normalno, ali ako imate uz to i povišenu temperaturu onda bi ipak trebale liječniku.

----------


## rvukovi2

i tako i tako i tako  :Laughing:  -tek sad vidim.

----------

